# bill hays



## joe sivits (Oct 16, 2018)

hello

i am a newbie on here . i have tried sending bill hays a note or question on his site it just does not seem to want to work or go through . i have not seen any other way to contact him any help i want to buy a sling shot and had a few questions . thanks joe .


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Welcome to the forum . In the mean time you may be able to get answers to your questions here on the forum .


----------



## joe sivits (Oct 16, 2018)

ok well thanks just wanted to know which model is a good one to start out with


----------



## The Norseman (Mar 5, 2018)

joe sivits said:


> ok well thanks just wanted to know which model is a good one to start out with


I started with the Hathcock Target Sniper, and it was perfect! It has the ability to support OTT or TTF bands, and is made out of a pretty much bombproof material. It can be a bit large for small hands though, but if your hands are average or above average size, you should be fine.


----------



## joe sivits (Oct 16, 2018)

Well ok i thought the ranger looked like a good one so ordered it for starters thanka maybe the sniper will be my next one


----------



## The Norseman (Mar 5, 2018)

The ranger is a super solid design too!


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

joe sivits said:


> hello
> 
> i am a newbie on here . i have tried sending bill hays a note or question on his site it just does not seem to want to work or go through . i have not seen any other way to contact him any help i want to buy a slingshot and had a few questions . thanks joe .


We (Daranda) checks emails several times a day at least... [email protected]

Thanks,

Bill


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

joe sivits said:


> Well ok i thought the ranger looked like a good one so ordered it for starters thanka maybe the sniper will be my next one


The Ranger is a great choice . Very comfortable Over the top shooter .


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

Welcome Joe! Keep in mind Bill is running a small business by himself and is trying to keep up with orders, so if you have to wait a bit, it's not unusual and he's not trying to be rude.

There are some other small scale builders that will take months to get you a frame, it's just the nature of our specialized little sport. If you have a question post it here, many of us have experience with many of Bills slingshots and you'll get feedback almost instantly,


----------



## Covert5 (Feb 7, 2018)

Welcome!


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Welcome!

As mentioned - Ranger is a great choice.


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

Ranger is a good choice. welcome & enjoy.


----------



## joe sivits (Oct 16, 2018)

thanks for the help looks like i made a good choice


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Welcome to the Forum


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Welcome to the forum Joe!


----------



## SLINGDUDE (Aug 15, 2018)

Welcome!


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

Welcome!
You hit the groud running. May I suggest during your wait that build a catchbox... 
It will ease that antsy waiting feeling. Maybe learn the constrictor knot with waxed butch twine (cotton string)... because clearly you have slingshotitis... not curable, but it can be managed.


----------



## joe sivits (Oct 16, 2018)

ok i cannot wait till i get it . still shooting one s i made with other bands .


----------



## joe sivits (Oct 16, 2018)

Well i just received a note my ranger should be here on monday the 22 nd . getting excited .


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Awesome


----------



## joe sivits (Oct 16, 2018)

Thanks for the help


----------



## joe sivits (Oct 16, 2018)

i received my sling shot i like it . i hit the forks a couple times not used to yet .the one i made are wider than this new one


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

The ranger is one of my easiest slingshots to shoot well. If I want to know if my form is off I break it out, if I miss with it it is all me as the frame is more than capable of fine accuracy


----------



## joe sivits (Oct 16, 2018)

I am getting better the more i shoot the ranger .


----------

